# Festplatte defekt ?



## Lipperlandstern (16 Mai 2005)

Ich hab ne Festplatte (Fujitsu MPG3409AT 40GB) die keinen Mucks mehr von sich gibt... also wenn man Spannung anlegt läuft das Ding nicht hoch... von aussen sind keine Beschädigungen zu erkennen. Hat das Teil vielleicht elektronische Sicherungen die man austauschen könnte und ist das Teil für die Tonne ?


----------



## Anonymous (16 Mai 2005)

*Festplatte*

Hallo Lipperlandstern,


			
				Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> elektronische Sicherungen die man austauschen könnte


Nein, definitiv nicht.


			
				Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> ist das Teil für die Tonne


Ich würde, als letzten Versuch, das Teil noch in einem anderen PC einbauen und testen. Wenn die Platte allerdings beim Anlegen der Versorgungsspannung erst gar nicht hochläuft, wäre ich da eher pessimistisch. Ich fürchte fast, Du musst schon mal etwas Platz in der Mülltonne machen, leider   
Gruss
Gast


----------



## Zottel (16 Mai 2005)

Bevor du die Platte in die Tonne tust, 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. Möglicherweise ist irgendein Teil der Motorsteuerung oder der Stromversorgung defekt. Wenn du eine genau identische Platte hast und riskieren willst, daß die 2.Platte dabei beschädigt wird, kannst du versuchen, die Elektronik zu tauschen.

2. Ich habe einmal folgendes erlebt: In Industrierechnern liefen Festplatten rund um die Uhr. Zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr wurden die Anlagen abgestellt und die Temperatur in der Halle sank stark ab. Von 18 Rechnern liefen bei 3 die Platten nicht an. Ein Backup der Software war zwar vorhanden, aber an den Rezepturen wurden ständig kleine Korrekturen vorgenommen, um die Qualität zu halten.
Bei Platten reichte es, die Platte, die an Spannung lag, einmal in der Hand eine Vierteldrehung zu "schleudern". Offenbar "klebten" die Köpfe an der Oberfläche. Die 3. Platte habe ich geöffnet und den Plattenstapel mit der Hand angestoßen, ohne auf die Oberfläche zu fassen. Von allen 3 konnte ich die letzten Rezeptdaten lesen und auf neue Platten spielen.
Die offene Platte habe ich aus Neugier fortlaufend auf defekte Sektoren getestet. Zunächst zeigten sich einige wenige, die meisten nicht reproduzierbar. Etwas Zigarettenrauch Richtung Platte geblasen, steigerte die Zahl auf 20 bis 40%.
Die Platten waren Quantum 120Mb. Heutige Platten haben sind wegen der höheren Datendichte sicher weit empfindlicher.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (17 Mai 2005)

Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> ...1. Möglicherweise ist irgendein Teil der Motorsteuerung oder der Stromversorgung defekt. Wenn du eine genau identische Platte hast und riskieren willst, daß die 2.Platte dabei beschädigt wird, kannst du versuchen, die Elektronik zu tauschen...


Damit hatte ich vor wenigen Jahren ebenfalls Erfolg, es handelte sich auch eine Fujitsu. Die Platte wurde vom System nicht mehr erkannt, lief motorisch jedoch korrekt (rein geräuschtechnisch). Da der Notebookhersteller keinen Ersatz liefern konnte, hatte ich mir über eBay eine Festplatte exakt desselben Typs beschafft und nur die Platine gewechselt- läuft noch heute. Das Ganze lohnt natürlich nur, falls Daten gefährdet sind - ansonsten gleich ab zum Schrott!

Bei meinem aktuellen Gerät von DELL habe ich übrigens zwei Jahre nach Kauf, über Nacht und völlig unbürokratisch eine neue HD bekommen, nur weil die alte beim Booten manchmal nicht sofort wollte - das nenne ich Service! 

Gruss, Onkel


----------



## ralfm (17 Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte mal 2 Platten gleichen Fabrikats und Modells, glaube das waren auch Fujitsus, bei beiden hatte ich nach kurzer Zeit eine kalte Lötstelle am Stromanschluß auf der Platine. Alle 4 Anschlüsse nachgelötet und dann gings wieder.

Grüße
ralfm


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Mai 2005)

ich denke ich werde auch mal den Lötkolben rausholen und auf die kalte Lötstelle hoffen... Ansonsten aufschrauben und als Blickfang ins Regal. Dann weiss ich jedenfalls wo die Daten sind  :shock: 



Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------

